# Samba gives Access Denied when attempting to follow a symlin

## dacid

Hi -

Been using samba for a few years now to expose files on Windows.  I have a couple of shares setup with vairous files.  All are accessible from windows expect those that are symlinks on my gentoo box.  This configuration used to work fine, I'm pretty clueless as to why it broke all of sudden as I ddin't upgrade samba or modify that config.  

I've read the samba docs which say symlinks show be browsable and tried adding follow symlinks = yes explicitly to my config.  Also tried upgrading samba to the latest version with no luck.  Any advice as to what to try next would be greatly appreciated

Dave

----------

## chtof

I hope one of these paramaters or all of them can help you to solve the problem :

```
unix extensions = no

wide links = yes
```

----------

## dacid

Setting wide links = yes in the global config worked for me, thanks!

For others, I also found this thread which gives background on the issue: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-822939.html?sid=3bfde7235993eb1d0c34a647274e0161

----------

